# Travel Destinations > East Asia >  UNESCO donates tourism maps to Hoi An

## England90

The United Nations Educational, Scientific and Cultural Organisation (UNESCO) has donated 40,000 tourism maps of Hoi Ans ancient streets and its neighborhoods to the central town, according to UNESCOs Representative Office in Hanoi.

The project was funded by the Robin Taucks & Partners Foundation from the US through UNESCOs Representative Office in Hanoi.

The maps will be delivered at ticket outlets and hotels across Hoi An and with theses maps, tourists will find it easy to find 52 popular tourist spots in the centre of the old quarter in Hoi An.

At a meeting of the Hoi An Tourism Association on March 6, a representative from UNESCO said that the free map-delivery-project aims to provide travellers with useful and precise information on local tourism spots as well as attract more tourists to the ancient city.

----------


## MrJhon

This is very cool

----------


## KarlSmith

thanks for sharing.

----------


## aaronramsdale

It's very worthy

----------

